

John A. Wheeler, Physicist Who Coined the Term ‘Black Hole,’ Is Dead at 96 - mhartl
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/14/science/14wheeler.html?bl&ex=1208318400&en=ab3a81da1084d9b6&ei=5087%0A

======
jmzachary
"In the summers, Dr. Wheeler would retire with his extended family to a
compound on High Island, Me., to indulge his taste for fireworks by shooting
beer cans out of an old cannon."

Awesome! People like to shoot that kind of stuff out of PVC pipes around my
parts.

------
aswanson
Sad. He was working on an interesting problem relating to time and the two-
slit light experiment, last I heard.

